# Same Facial Look And Hairstyle As In High School?



## ClassicRockr (Jul 29, 2014)

Funny, and pretty amazing to me, some of my 1968 high school graduation classmates have the same facial look and hairstyle today that they had back then. 

As for me, back then I had REALLY short hair and was 98 "very skinny" pounds. Boy, when I was in my 40's and started putting on a some weight, I was so, so happy. Unfortunately, one I got into my early 50's and took a desk job, the weight started going on more than "some". Not a lot, but enough. In high school, I combed my hair with a part on the side. Today, I comb it all straight back and it  flips to each side in the front........thanks to a lady I was dating back in the later 80's who wanted to see what I looked like with my hair combed that way. I liked it so much, I kept combing it that way! 

So, how do you look now compared to when you graduated from high school.........that is the "facial" and "hairstyle" parts. We all know that some of us put on "wanted and unwanted" weight.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 29, 2014)

When I wear my hair down,it is identical to how I wore it in high school (a bob). I usually wear it up in the summer here though because it gets so hot. I`ve reconnected with old friends on FB and they all say I look exactly the same now but ,of course,that`s not what I see when I look in the mirror. (I also graduated in `68)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2014)

Hair and face the same, my hair was always 'around' shoulder length, with or without bangs, same as I wear it today.  Although, as a lot of gals did, I went through the perm phase, where I was a curly-top. :afro:  Always was light to medium on makeup, only around the eyes...gained around one pound a year, so yeah, a bit chubbier than I was as a skinny teen. :fat:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 30, 2014)

I remember back in 2008, wife and I went on a business trip to Michigan and on a Saturday, we took a drive down to the house I lived in, high school I attended and church I went to when I was a teen. Stopped by a classmates house and she was AMAZED at how I looked. She didn't even recognize me when I came to the door. The last time I had seen her was at a Class Reunion in 1988. Even then, I was still fairly thin. At the 43 yr. Class Reunion, that I was unable to attend, she told the classmates how this "burly" guy (me) came to her door, didn't have a clue who it was, until she was told (by me). I had a mustache that she had never seen on me either!


----------



## Lon (Jul 30, 2014)

Any of you seniors old enough to know what a DA Haircut is? Well that was me in high school. Even used Dixie Peach Pomade.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duck's_Ass


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2014)

My brother had a DA for awhile, don't know what he used, maybe Brylcreem?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2014)

My hair hair was long when I was at school, and it's long now just a lighter blonde tho'.. but in between it's been many shorter styles with or without a fringe, mostly without.

Anyone got the nerve to put a school photo on here?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 30, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> My hair hair was long when I was at school, and it's long now just a lighter blonde tho'.. but in between it's been many shorter styles with or without a fringe, mostly without.
> 
> Anyone got the nerve to put a school photo on here?



I was trying to post a school photo yesterday but couldn`t get it to scan big enough to really see. I`ll look for another one.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 31, 2014)

OK,here goes. This was not my usual hairstyle but I had broken my leg in a motorcycle accident a few months prior so my sister cut my hair really,really short so I could fix it easily every day-while balancing on one foot lol.


----------



## Ina (Jul 31, 2014)

Your picture is so pretty Mrs. R. I had forgotten how high we were teasing our hair back then. :wave:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh Mrs Robinson you were beautiful then and still today...how do you do it?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 31, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Oh Mrs Robinson you were beautiful then and still today...how do you do it?



Thank you,hollydolly! That`s very kind of you. Maybe then I was pretty enough,now,don`t feel it so much lol. But as long as hubby sees me that way (he says he does) that`s all I care about.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 31, 2014)

Just look at my beautiful blonde hair.:love_heart: I bet you all guessed that it's a wig, didn't you? Actually, as a teen I had a great head of hair and use to keep it combed back into a DA. In high school weighed around the 125-135 mark.

Now I have a gorgeous comb over, consisting of not to many hairs. Weight, holds around 210.


----------



## Ina (Jul 31, 2014)

Pappy, Your so funny! :lofl:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2014)

Haha with the wig  pappy, but still looking good


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 31, 2014)

LOL-That`s about the same stats as my hubby,Pappy. Then and now. When we met,he wore a size 30x30 jeans. One of those numbers is still the same-but you can guess which one!


----------



## Ina (Jul 31, 2014)

Well I bet he's not shorter.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 31, 2014)

Ina said:


> Well I bet he's not shorter.



Bahahahaha! You got that right!


----------

